# AEP in March



## jdawson2012

A few friends and I are headin down to the AEP lands for our second time and just curious if anyone has any tips for early March fishing. The last time we went it was the middle of june and went with mostly gill fish in, not much bass. This time around we're wanting to focus a bit more on bass. Any tips for the colder weather fishing?


----------



## JignPig Guide

jdawson2012 said:


> A few friends and I are headin down to the AEP lands for our second time and just curious if anyone has any tips for early March fishing. The last time we went it was the middle of june and went with mostly gill fish in, not much bass. This time around we're wanting to focus a bit more on bass. Any tips for the colder weather fishing?


If you're going down in March and you want to camp. You'll be restricted to either Wood Grove or Maple Grove camp areas. The gates will be locked to the other sites.
_____________________________

1- Take some 1/4oz. bass jigs with you. And tip them with an #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog. _"JignPig"_ This lightweight presentation assures a slow fall through the water column. And the pork frog trailer has the right action for Ohio month-of-March bass fishing.

2- Take a few bags of Venom tubes. You can either weed-less rig them. Or put them on a tube jig. Green pumpkin works pretty well in the clear water that AEP ReCreation Land pond/lakes have.

3- Small in-line spinners worked tight to the chunk rock shoreline will keep you busy catching panfish or bass if you're not yankin' 'em in fast enough.

Good luck. Make sure you all print out a permission slip. And be safe!!!


----------



## jdawson2012

JignPig Guide said:


> If you're going down in March and you want to camp. You'll be restricted to either Wood Grove or Maple Grove camp areas. The gates will be locked to the other sites.
> _____________________________
> 
> 1- Take some 1/4oz. bass jigs with you. And tip them with an #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog. _"JignPig"_ This lightweight presentation assures a slow fall through the water column. And the pork frog trailer has the right action for Ohio month-of-March bass fishing.
> 
> 2- Take a few bags of Venom tubes. You can either weed-less rig them. Or put them on a tube jig. Green pumpkin works pretty well in the clear water that AEP ReCreation Land pond/lakes have.
> 
> 3- Small in-line spinners worked tight to the chunk rock shoreline will keep you busy catching panfish or bass if you're not yankin' 'em in fast enough.
> 
> Good luck. Make sure you all print out a permission slip. And be safe!!!


Yeah we are planning on staying at Maple grove. I'm still unsure if we'll end up going or not due to the weather, but if we get a warmer stretch we most likely will. 

And awesome thanks for the tips, I'll be sure to pick up those to try 'em out


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Suspending jerkbaits. I like husky jerks and wild shiners. I second the jig in rocky lakes, but in the grassy ponds throw a Texas rigged lizard. A lipless crankbait works sometimes in off colored water. My uncle caught the biggest bass I have ever seen on a 3 inch white teaser tail! Good luck, maybe I'll run into you down there, I'll be standing up in a canoe!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing Flyer

BuckeyeBassMan, I think I found you in a pond last year standing in your canoe. I came in with my float tube. I couldn't believe somebody would haul a canoe that far!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy

Just glad to see the people on this sight so good about passing on information. I don't get out and fish like I did when I was younger or hunt like I did not sure if If I would have given so much information unless it was to kids I was trying to teach. Glad to be a member of OGF. This is a great sight.


----------



## robertj298

jdawson2012 said:


> Yeah we are planning on staying at Maple grove. I'm still unsure if we'll end up going or not due to the weather, but if we get a warmer stretch we most likely will.
> 
> And awesome thanks for the tips, I'll be sure to pick up those to try 'em out


That would need a mistake. A lot of the biggest bass taken there are taken during some of the worst weather.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Its worth it! I figured someone would have seen me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing Flyer

I think you said the lake I found you on was your favorite, and I agree that it is a pretty amazing one.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Yeah I remember you Fishing Flyer! That was a good day when I saw you there, I missed a real nice one though. Good luck this year, I'll be around as soon as the ice melts.


----------



## OnTheFly

I went to AEP twice last year and just couldn't seem to find decent ponds. My buddy and I did a ton of hiking only to catch some little bass in a pond that def. had oil leaking into it (had a huge old full tank of it right near it!). A lot of the ponds we came across seemed to be shallow and the good ones that looked really promising were inaccessible due to huge cliffs. My buddy was talking about repelling down and I told him I would stand by to call in the medics hahaha. 

Any info would be appreciated, I plan on going back with the same buddy this spring and we would like to make it worth our while this time. I think we may have just been in the wrong areas or somethin. We saw one other person fishing two decent ponds in the south part of the reserve we were going to hit, but didn't want to poach on em.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

OnTheFly, it takes several trips to start to figure the place out. For example, there is always a way into highwall lakes, because mining equipment would have needed a way in and out. If both sides are steep, then access will be at one of the ends. Also, there should be some type of path to the entrance. You can start comparing what you see on the ground to what the satellite imagery looks like to plan the most likely paths into new water. Float tubes or kayaks or something are essential. Some guys do well from the bank, but they're limited to considerably fewer lakes and have to deal with ticks. Eventually, you'll find a good lake. Then the next time you go you can fish that one for part of the day and then also look for new lakes. Also, AEP published an updated map of restricted areas a year or two ago, and it helps put the boundaries (in terms of roads) in perspective. That has been my strategy, and I now have notes on over 80 lakes pinned on Google Earth from 10 years of trips.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdawson2012

Speaking of the secluded lakes, last time I went we were driving down a dirt path that had a bunch of lakes of to the sides of it and one of the ones we stopped at had real tall cliffs to both sides of it and was real clear and looked really great (we actually saw a few big bass swimmin around but didn't get any of them) but on one of the banks of the cliffs there was a car upside down in the water. Any of you ever been in that lake or know how it got there? lol


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Was it a car or a jeep? I've heard about the lake with the jeep in it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdawson2012

Pretty sure it was a car. Looked almost like a late 90's civic with all the doors open if I remember correctly


----------



## turkeyt

Now thats what you call fish structure. What really irks me is the goobers who drive all over the place like it is a 4 wheel drive park. I have seen them drive on the dams and in the drainage streams and any trail they can get on. Then they leave their trash laying around and expect AEP to pick it up. I can't believe they don't get caught with all the talk about staying out of some areas.


----------



## steve113535

I got a quick question for regulars, for the clear lakes what # test floro do you like to use. Also is the buckeye trail a concrete trail in the open or a mud trail in the woods?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## turkeyt

Don't use flouro up there because most places i fish are real deep or grass infested so clarity is not a factor for me. I use 8 to 14# mono for cranking and 20# braid in the grass. The trail is dirt as in rural country.


----------



## shroomhunter

steve113535 said:


> I got a quick question for regulars, for the clear lakes what # test floro do you like to use. Also is the buckeye trail a concrete trail in the open or a mud trail in the woods?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


It is a blazed trail through the woods, the Boy Scouts usually hke it and help keep it clear of trees. Don't expect to find porta johns on the trail, it is a primitive trail, no gravel, concrete etc.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Ohio Buckeye Trail



http://nogivinupnow.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/buckeyetrailmap-route.jpg


----------



## steve113535

Oh wow thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

I use 20# braid with a 15# Floro leader on baitcasters and 12# Floro on spinning rods at AEP. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdawson2012

@Fishing flyer, What kind of float tube is that? and how well do you like it? I'm in the market for one and have been looking at This one or something similar in price.


----------



## dre

I hiked an hour and a half on The Buckeye Trail starting at campsite H. A lot of nice ponds to the right with high walls. The pond we finally made it to was amazing. But we made the mistake of taking our float tubes and too much gear it was a crazy hike in 90 degree weather. Packing lighter next time!



shroomhunter said:


> It is a blazed trail through the woods, the Boy Scouts usually hke it and help keep it clear of trees. Don't expect to find porta johns on the trail, it is a primitive trail, no gravel, concrete etc.


----------



## FishJunky

AEP is the best bass fishery in Ohio. Just my opinon. I have caught 6 fish down there in the past few years that where 24"-24 3/4" with a lot of 20+ mixed in. I've spent alot of time finding lakes and fished a lot of lakes right off the paths. Searching is just something you gotta do. Here are some pics from AEP.

 
24 3/4. Lake right off the road

 
24 1/2" About 10min hike

 
24" 10min hike

 
24" 30min hike

 
23" Middle of March

 

As you can see AEP has hogs everywhere. I do believe the next state record will come from there! My goal this year is to hit the 25" mark.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

This will be my first weekend this year. Fingers crossed for no ice!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> This will be my first weekend this year. Fingers crossed for no ice!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't think you would find any ice. It was colder on Sunday and I fished a public pond and lake in SE Ohio and neither had any traces of ice. Good luck!


----------



## Love2kayak

Camped out at woodgrove all weekend and Hiked some of the buckeye trail and checked out some of the ponds I fish an they had light skim of ice on then thru Sunday. Should all be open now tho. No real fishing took place just some casting competition in the creek and a lot of boozing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishing Flyer

jdawson2012 said:


> @Fishing flyer, What kind of float tube is that? and how well do you like it? I'm in the market for one and have been looking at This one or something similar in price.


My tube is an Outcast Fishcat. It sits up high and is more durable than some others I have had. I bought it from cabelas 3 years ago. Downside is that I need to register it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Thanks for the ice info fellas, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## TheCream

Love2kayak said:


> Camped out at woodgrove all weekend and Hiked some of the buckeye trail and checked out some of the ponds I fish an they had light skim of ice on then thru Sunday. Should all be open now tho. No real fishing took place just some casting competition in the creek and a lot of boozing.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That definitely surprises me! Were the ponds with a skim of ice deeper in the woods and not in direct sunlight?


----------



## Love2kayak

Yea I was going to say that most ponds were in woods and not In the open. We had a few snow flurries while on the hike Sunday. Only open water was a pond with bunch of mallards on it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog

Will be a newbie enjoying the AEP waters this year.....definitely want to bring some sort of float tube or something down there to be able to get off the bank and explore....I will be needing to purchase one and came across this one I can get with my GM points....wondering what you veterans would think on this....good or bad??? pros and cons?? so forth! Thanks!

8-foot pontoon boat with tough powder-coated steel tube frame 
Cold- and heat-resistant HD vinyl bladders; abrasion-resistant PVC bottoms 
Padded seat, adjustable footrests, and extra-tall backrest for rowing leverage 
Ample armrest storage; rear fabric storage platform; Class 1 river rating 
350-pound capacity; measures 96 x 29 x 54 inches (W x H x D) 
Weighs 37.5lbs


----------



## turkeyt

Scum_Frog said:


> Will be a newbie enjoying the AEP waters this year.....definitely want to bring some sort of float tube or something down there to be able to get off the bank and explore....I will be needing to purchase one and came across this one I can get with my GM points....wondering what you veterans would think on this....good or bad??? pros and cons?? so forth! Thanks!
> 
> 8-foot pontoon boat with tough powder-coated steel tube frame
> Cold- and heat-resistant HD vinyl bladders; abrasion-resistant PVC bottoms
> Padded seat, adjustable footrests, and extra-tall backrest for rowing leverage
> Ample armrest storage; rear fabric storage platform; Class 1 river rating
> 350-pound capacity; measures 96 x 29 x 54 inches (W x H x D)
> Weighs 37.5lbs


Those are nice but as far as packing in, most folks get a round or u shaped float tube. Packing to some areas is tough and some areas easier and depends on how far you want to go. That rig if i am not mistaken, in the pic has to be registered also. Do those collapse to pack or is it the just like the pic? I would hate to try to pack it somehow if it did not fold up in to a managable size. Just a thought.


----------



## jdawson2012

Fishing Flyer said:


> My tube is an Outcast Fishcat. It sits up high and is more durable than some others I have had. I bought it from cabelas 3 years ago. Downside is that I need to register it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You have to register a float tube?


----------



## turkeyt

jdawson2012 said:


> You have to register a float tube?


If i remember on a discussion last year that the 2 bladder pontoon types had to be. I think if memory serves me that any that had more than one air bladder had to be registered in Oh. Some folks were even wondering if the round and U single bladder ones would have to be because there is another air bladder for back support, which makes two bladders. Come on man, that ruling has to be from some lame lifetime politician.??? Someone will chime in here i'm sure, to give the full details on this and the "law"


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Scum frog, that seems like a cool rig, but heavier than what I prefer to carry in at AEP. I also like float tubes because I can move with my feet and keep my hands free for fishing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing Flyer

On the registration, I take it as if 2 or more bladders are used for flotation, then it needs registered. Some of the guys I fish with were stopped by some kind of officer at AEP while carrying round boats and the backrest, but he called in for the rules and realized they were good to go with no registration. There are u-boats with only one bladder as well, but the tube I use now I selected for durability. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

I made it out today and did pretty good well. I ended up with 13 total on a jig and jerkbait. The lake I fished had about 25% ice/slush coverage. Biggest one was 18 inches on the jig. Good luck guys, let us know how you do

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdawson2012

Great to hear their biting. We're headin out tomorrow and stayin till saturday morning/afternoon. We'll be out on the ponds with two pontoons and a kayak


----------



## gdhuber

Going down in April. Last year we went at the end of March. Didn't do real well. Hopefully it is better this time.


----------



## jdawson2012

Well we went down thursday-saturday last week. Didn't do to well, only 4 fish, but 2 were a decent size. I got a 17" ~2-2.5 pounds






and my friend got a 15". 

Also got the pontoon instead of a float tube and loved it, much nicer than hauling around a trailer with canoes


----------



## Fishingisfun

Caught three other small bass.


----------



## gf319804

This has me itching to get the kayak out and head that way here in a few weeks. Can't wait to spend another spring fishing new ponds up there!


----------



## smokeeater

just wanted to see if anyone has been to the avendale area of aep and if so any pointers


----------



## smokeeater

Im heading down there this sat to see if anything is biting hope the weather is still going to be ok.


----------

